# Odyssey batteries



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm about due for an upgrade after letting my others discharge a few too many times. I'm sure my batteries will last the season, but I'm one of those paranoid "want it perfect" types. 

I've run Interstate for 20 years and NEVER been let down. But from what I've read about the Odysseys, maybe it's time for a brand change.

So, for those that actually own them.....worth it? Is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

No complete over kill unless you have a stupid large draw.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

kirkland brand from costco. 3 year no questions asked replacement policy. i know one guy that has not bought a battery in over 12 years, at 2 years 10 months he takes them back, says they are bad, and gets 2 new ones. 
the 2 in my 88 are 8 years old, the 2 in the 02 ad the one on the crown vic are 6 years old, and the one in the 04 is 5 years old. all still test over 80%
and they still cost under $100 each for the group 65 850 cca size


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No point, I ran a yellow top and really never noticed a difference.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I run Interstate in all my trucks and have never been let down. To me there work a few extra bucks for the reliability.


----------



## Willybak (Oct 19, 2012)

Well... looks like you got replies... but no one actually answered your question. 

I own an Odyssey, bought it last year and used it through the Winter. I think it is worth it. It performed well.

Willy


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Willybak;1834300 said:


> Well... looks like you got replies... but no one actually answered your question.
> 
> I own an Odyssey, bought it last year and used it through the Winter. I think it is worth it. It performed well.
> 
> Willy


I said I owned a yellow top optima and said it wasn't worth it. It's not quite like the odyssey, but pretty close.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;1833709 said:


> No complete over kill unless you have a stupid large draw.


Maybe I'm not too bright, but isn't the computer(s), plow, heater, lights, wipers a stupid large draw? Add in a back plow or electric salter and it would seem to me to be rather large.

OP I have them in several trucks and have never been let down by them EXCEPT when someone leaves something on that draws them down. Very expensive, but very worth it IMO.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Only if you light up your truck like a Christmas tree lol

I run a 2 yard spreader, warning lights, and plow all on a stock sized battery and alternator. I usually leave heat on low in floorboards though, I prefer the window cracked. Keeps me awake 

But yeah for a pull plow I would run two batteries vs one expensive one. Just my opinion


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselss;1834307 said:


> I said I owned a yellow top optima and said it wasn't worth it. It's not quite like the odyssey, but pretty close.


I have a red top in my ford going on 5 years now. Nothing special


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ive used the Odysseys and optoma's(sp)
and they didn't live up to the hipe, NO noticeable difference.

I'm back to batteries made by Interstate.
I get them at wall mart.



Sawboy;1833678 said:


> I'm about due for an upgrade after letting my others discharge a few too many times. I'm sure my batteries will last the season, but I'm one of those paranoid "want it perfect" types.
> 
> I've run Interstate for 20 years and NEVER been let down. But from what I've read about the Odysseys, maybe it's time for a brand change.
> 
> So, for those that actually own them.....worth it? Is there a noticeable difference?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;1834364 said:


> Ive used the Odysseys and optoma's(sp)
> and they didn't live up to the hipe, NO noticeable difference.
> 
> I'm back to batteries made by Interstate.
> I get them at wall mart.


If you get an electric pooper scooper you would notice the difference. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'll have to look in to one of those scoops and see
if I'll need 2 batteries or not.
Will my stock Alt be able to keep up?




Mark Oomkes;1834366 said:


> If you get an electric pooper scooper you would notice the difference. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Especially from those that actually own them, as those are the most relevant. The truck is already equipped with two batteries, and I only run a front plow. I also only run my overhead light for the most part, rear strobes when I'm behind piles doing docks, so I will just stick with the Interstates.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

For 2 of them, it's not really worth it. I would say upgrade your alt if you wanna spend some money


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I run 2 batt also, it would make no sense to go back to just one.

Can it be done with just one batt sure, but it is much nicer to have 2.
big heavy plows take amps to lift and I don't like my light so dim as I run my accessories.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

All my trucks came with 2 batteries and no spark plugs.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

2 batts are nice for when you cranking stranglehold at 3am, I just hate it when my lights dim & flare from the base hitting. and my spark plugs like a crisp arc....

(it's a joke I know about using caps for the amp)


----------



## Barnbuilder (May 2, 2008)

I put one on my JCB 212. Couldn't keep a battery on the machine for more than 2-3 years. Its 30% smaller and spins the motor over better than any previously owned including JCB. Even in middle of winter it starts right up. I think the Sears AGM is an Odyssey.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I installed an Odyssey PC1700MJT in my CJ-7 when I built it back in early 2004, it still has the same battery today. It has been fully discharged a number of times, no battery acid to spill, or corrosive terminals. At the time it was about $220 IIRC, now they are about $100 more.

If it died today I would be on the fense. I routently get 6 years out of wet-cell batteries ($100 East Penn or Johnson Control, branded Deka or Wal-mart, whatever premium one the store sells). Sears Diehard sells an AGM made by Odyssey for about $200 on sale, I read that it's similar specs to Odyssey branded ones. Not sure which I would choose for the CJ.

Believe it or not, a mechanic friend of mine has a Red Top Optima that is over 10 years old too. He said the trick is to jumper it to a charged battery in parallel and put the charger on them together.


----------

